# Chronicles of the Cursed Sword



## umishinobi (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone here read this manwha?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow a CotCs fan!?

*points to sig* ><


----------



## umishinobi (Jun 14, 2007)

Any chance of vol. 14 - 18 being scanned yet?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 14, 2007)

CatChan said he or she would continue to scan it, just have to be patient  Imo though its worth buying it all heh


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 15, 2007)

I want chapter 14..

It is geting good and I really enjoy Rey and the Hydia(sp?) scene.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 15, 2007)

And Hyacia? <3

Well anyone willing to help me with something related to Cursed sword, PM me ^^  
Has to have knowledge on the series though....


----------



## Arios (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm planning to download this eventually.  I just seem to like nearly all the manhwas I read


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2007)

Where can I download this series?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 17, 2007)

*points to sig*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2007)

ravseed7 said:


> *points to sig*



why do I even bother these days? lol, thnx. 

My cousin owns vol. 1-2 and wants to read the rest of the series online.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 17, 2007)

Check your pm^^


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2007)

ravseed7 said:


> *points to sig*



I've not permision to view it.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 17, 2007)

> I've not got permision to view it.



Quoting Kira

"All of the pimping threads have been moved to a new section.
It's only accessible by accessing the UserCp--> Misc-->Group membership-->Trading Post."

Just need request and wait for membership, usually doesn't take to long


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2007)

ravseed7 said:


> Check your pm^^



Thnx for the help. ^^


----------



## DragonDriver (Jun 25, 2007)

Kira said:
			
		

> "All of the pimping threads have been moved to a new section.
> It's only accessible by accessing the UserCp--> Misc-->Group membership-->Trading Post."




sigh...I have to be a member for two weeks and have 50 posts.
Hard to be a Newbie. Anyway thanks for the help(quote) Tuxx.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 25, 2007)

> sigh...I have to be a member for two weeks and have 50 posts.
> Hard to be a Newbie. Anyway thanks for the help(quote) Tuxx.



Yea... I don't know why they moved it >< but it does kind of suck ^^

Oh and I have almost most the RAW's for Cursed sword too if anyone wants them.  Just PM me.

Raws: vol. 22-26 & 28-29


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 26, 2007)

It's sounds like it could be an interesting manga but I wonder is it childish or more mature (is it a typical boy-hero manga)


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmmm I'd put it under semi-typical shonen boy type manhwa.


----------



## lavi69 (Jun 27, 2007)

am liking it so far, seem quite good


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool ^^

Now... I just want an anime adaptation and then I'll be happy.   It's on my "things to do and see list"  

Just need Gonzo and Oriental Light and Magic(studio that did Shin Angyo Onshi movie) to collaborate and make one  >_<  With Mahiro Maeda & Takeshi Mori as directors and of course Beop-Ryong Yuy as co-director!

Oh well, least I can dream. ^^


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 28, 2007)

The scans are from Catchat, so only up to 13.   Cat did say be patient over at lurker forum, so guess have to wait then. ^^

The raws are in Korean.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 1, 2007)

its getting good am only up to vol7 but am liking the love triangle/square thats there. i could see this turning into an anime but not for a while


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 8, 2007)

< Has *vol. 14 raw *if anyone wants to see it.  The quality is...meh though. ><

Oh I'm jealous of the original, it has actually has color scans then the  TP's version I have. 


_Edit: I mean only color scans >< theres no extra pages vs the TP's version, my bad_


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 16, 2007)

Raw 14-29 is available now ><  I asked a very generous person to helped me grab the 3 volumes I was missing.  And the person uploaded them all very nicely. ^^

If you want to see them, just say the magic word.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I dont think I need all those raw but could you at least give a summary for all those raw...


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww I wish   My lack of Korean fails to do so. ><

On a plus side. vol, 14 just got scanned last night.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 17, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Aww I wish   My lack of Korean fails to do so. ><
> 
> On a plus side. vol, 14 just got scanned last night.



where can I find vol.14 now?

and did you read all those Raw? If that so, how powerful is Rey now?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll send you real quick.

And about Rey's level...hmm I don't quite know for certain, but from all the raws I read, it's safe to say *he's pass city busting level based on destructive abilities.   Though even at vol. 29 he's still a baby....and growing.

*Scratch that...actually he hasn't shown to bust any cities yet.  Although he probably could with his new avatar mode at vol. 29...but still no showing so I don't know. ><


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 18, 2007)

I just read the entire Raw up to vol 29 and..

It is really confusing since I cant read Korean...
There are lot of things I dont really understand:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1)Around Volume 15~23, are they fighting God's army?
2)Around 24~29, are they fighting Demon's army?
3) If Rey is fighting God's army, why is all God's true form look like freaking demon?
4) Wow..Lady Hyacia's true form look badass..I wonder why she didnt invert back to her original human form?
5) Pity Rey, his power and sword got stolen by his own friendly demon
6) Why Rey always lose?
7) Why there are so many strong people popped out from nowhere and non-stop
8) The entire plot is really driving me confuse...Rey teamed up with Angel Boy's team for alwhile, then teamed up with Shiyan's Team? Wtf!?!




If you know something, summarize it for me...


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't take my word on this...as I don't understand all of it as well.  But I'll try.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1) 
V.15-17: 
No, that's not God's Army per se...  The Great Eight Sages serve the Divine Realm, which is filled with many Higher Gods and beings, and one of them is Hyundan, as you can see in vol. 17, he sends two low-level gods down to wipe out all the humans and to seal the human realm from the divine realm, so the demons can't get through, as the Sages failed in their job, so he deserted them.
18-21:
Remember Mujin Fortress?  Sheyshen suggests that  Rey should try finish clearing all the towers.  As Mujin has a heavenly ship as grand prize, and it would help them in their journey.  Mujin's Tower popped out overnight.  Rey/Shouren manage to clear many levels.  Mujin invites them to fight.  I don't think he beats Mujin...but he gives the ship & accompany Rey anyways.  I think that black floating tower is from the divine realm...  I don't know who they fought exactly...might be a high god or someone high up there.
22-23:
Remember...Taorun serves the Demon Emperor.  Those new people being introduced...I can only guess their beings equal or higher then those two low-level gods that Hyundan sent in vol. 17.  No clue on on that dark-skin guy and those two twin girls though.  
2)
V24-25:
I think those new people are divine Realm...the guy with the mask's group or something. 
V26-28:
This part, I don't quite understand as well. ><  V.26-28  I think those 3 people the group meet/face is that "cute, ditzy, crazy planet busting" girl's guardian.  As she is a guardian to something.  She sent them to somewhere? I think those new guys in v28 are from demon realm...imo. 
V29:The Pasa Sword took back all his demon powers that the sword has absorb.  It was time it seems.  Rey goes back and forth between realms?
3)
No clue
4)
Remember Renshou?  Hyacia need bodies to exist in the human realm.  And Renshou gave hers up for Hyacia.  And that body had limits and started to deteriorate overtime.
5)
Yes, but even w/o them...Rey relies on Ban-Go powers now.
6)
It makes the story more interesting ><
7)
They were always stronger people out there ever since the beginning remember.  Up to till vol.16, they only fought demons from human realm, i.e. those sorcerers, and serveral other demons.  They always mention in a subtle way about that.
8)
Angel boy?  Hmm lol who?  About teaming up with Shiyan....I don't think he ever did...if you meant like in V.26, Rey wasn't "exactly friendly with him remember.  I guess they all put their differences aside for that moment.  Rey hates Shiyan remember...as seen in V.29.  If you don't know already Mey (Shiyan ninja bodyguard) is Rey's real sister.




See when I say it's kind of hard to gauge Rey's power at the moment.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for your summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



and wow, it is seem that Divine realm god isnt that useless as I thought of...although it is quite funny that Rey fight together with demon more than God's side.

The angel's boy I meant is the guy who are former from the 8 Great Sage.


----------



## -eYe-kRn (Jul 23, 2007)

could u tell me where i can get 15 to 29 RAW...? i would appreciate it if you can link it to me. I can't wait for english so i'll have to read korean.

_edit: ah wait...pm Tuxx님 ok i'll do that RIGHT AWAY!!! XP_


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 23, 2007)

*Nods* I'll send you the whole thing.

*Edit*

Oh your Korean eYe-kRn!?  Want to give a summary of the whole thing after your done reading it all?


----------



## -eYe-kRn (Jul 24, 2007)

yes of course, at least thats the thing i can do for you. i can read it all in like less than a day so yea i'll give you a summary on it afta i've read it.


----------



## illusionR (Aug 5, 2007)

Yet another CotCs FAN joins in! I have read uptil vol13 , and must say its a KickAss one! 

I can't wait to get my hands on the vol14 onwards, even rightnow being tempted to as for the RAWS, but sadly won't understand a thing ...

SO I will keep checking here  anybody needing till 13 lemme know ! I will be more than happy to help!


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 6, 2007)

Ah your in luck!  Cat just finished scanning all the way up to vol. 18 ^^  I'll send you everything. 

Now just two more months till vol. 19 is out. ><


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 6, 2007)

is vol 15 and onwards out yet? if so can you link me to a download


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Cursed Sword v19 just got scanned. 

Oh yeah, I've read up to raw v32 and...good stuff. ><


----------



## lavi69 (Dec 22, 2007)

where can i get v19?


----------



## Majeh (Dec 22, 2007)

sweetness...........


----------



## Majeh (Dec 24, 2007)

how long it take for a volume to be scanned..? cause vol 20 sounds  good and i wanna keep reading


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 24, 2007)

Majeh said:


> how long it take for a volume to be scanned..? cause vol 20 sounds  good and i wanna keep reading



No clue...it depends on the scanner, I guess. ><  And volume 20 won't be out until first week of January 08.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2008)

anyone heard any progress on this manhwa?


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 19, 2008)

shouldnt vol 20 be out by now?


----------



## Tuxx (Mar 19, 2008)

Who knows...probably another month or two given the fact it took roughly 4-6 months last time.  Although, I got my copy a long time ago.  And 21 comes out in two more weeks. 

I've read that it's up to v.34 in Korea.  In addition, v.30 to 32 raw got scanned awhile back now.  I've read a brief summary of what has happened so far too.  Needless to say, it's all very interesting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Any news on this series?


----------



## Majeh (Dec 22, 2008)

Anything new with this series.? vol 20 was supposed to be out like 10 months ago wasnt it? =\


----------



## Majeh (Nov 7, 2009)

Im probly gonna be hated for bumping this but does any1 know if this series has stopped being scanned? Or is there further volumes out i dont know about?


----------

